# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Como preferes o teu Fórum?

## Ricardo Lacerda

Como tenho recebido muio "feedback" devido às alterações introduzidas no esquema de tópicos e sub-fóruns do ReeFForuM. Umas positivas, umas negativas, outras ainda mais negativas   :Admirado:   ....

Assim gostava que colocassem aqui a vossa opinião, além da já tradicional votação.
Mesmo quem já expressou a sua opinião via MP, MSN ou outro meio deve aqui voltar a fazê-lo para que "conste" do processo   :Coradoeolhos:  !!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Como Colaborador Do Reefforum ( facto do qual muito me orgulho   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire: ), acho que esta alteração foi um grande erro, o forum anteriormente estava muito bem organizado por temáticas, cada assunto tinha o seu espaço e era mesmo muito fácil procurar os assuntos sobre os quais se queria ler ou opinar, tornando o Reefforum num forum muito Funcional e extremamente útil e agradavel de frequentar.

Dai não é alheio o facto do reefforum ter 600 e tal membros em tao pouco tempo de vida.

O novo formato é muito confuso (demasiado), e com o passar do tempo e com o consequente aumento de posts e topicos, o problema ainda irá ser maior.
A Função pesquiza ou qualquer outra nunca irá substituir a boa organização de um forum e quantidade não é qualidade.Não esquecer ainda que muitos topicos de grande quaLidade, por nao serem respondidos durante algum tempo caem no esquecimento, o que tambem discordo totalmente.

E senão se souber exactamente as palavras do assunto que se quer encontrar é andar a procurar ~20 paginas de topicos. Isto aplica-se principalmente a pessoas que nao tem tempo ou sao novatas nestas andanças, sendo estes os que  saem claramente prejudicados.

Nao vejo qualquer beneficio com esta mudança. Para quem tivesse alguma dificuldade em por os posts nas secçoes devidas, bastava haver no indice do forum uma secçao que dissesse: "nao sabes onde postar, posta aqui" lol ou algo do genero, e depois o moderador enquadrava o topico na secçao correcta.


Já manifestei a minha opinião ao Julio, mas como é obvio, respeito qualquer decisão futura e presente  :Smile:  e como é claro, seja qual for o formato serei sempre um participante assiduo e interventivo  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ...Já manifestei a minha opinião ao Julio, mas como é obvio, respeito qualquer decisão futura e presente


Eu fiz o mesmo! Afinal a democracia é isto mesmo!!!



> ...o forum anteriormente estava muito bem organizado por temáticas, cada assunto tinha o seu espaço e era mesmo muito fácil procurar os assuntos sobre os quais se queria ler ou opinar, tornando o Reefforum num forum muito Funcional e extremamente útil e agradavel de frequentar.


Concordo a 100%



> ...A Função pesquiza ou qualquer outra nunca irá substituir a boa organização de um forum ...


Mais uma vez... 100%



> ...... quantidade não é qualidade.


Aqui concordo a 200%

Aqui fica a minha opinião ... não escrevi muito ... mas já estava quase tudo dito..

----------


## Vasco Jarrais

concordo!!!!

axo k antes tava muito mais facil de peskisar.. agora ta um bocado mais confuso... :Frown:  
estava muito melhor antes... 
cumprimentos

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> ...O novo formato é muito confuso (demasiado), e com o passar do tempo e com o consequente aumento de posts e topicos, o problema ainda irá ser maior.
> A Função pesquiza ou qualquer outra nunca irá substituir a boa organização de um forum e quantidade não é qualidade.Não esquecer ainda que muitos topicos de grande quaLidade, por nao serem respondidos durante algum tempo caem no esquecimento, o que tambem discordo totalmente...


Faço das palavras do Gil as minhas palavras...
Penso que o forum mudou para pior... o antigo formato estava muito mais estruturado e a pesquisa de qualquer tema era muito fácil.
O meu voto vai para: "Má. Tornou-se mais confuso de consultar"

----------


## João Magano

Pois é,

Também gostava mais como estava anteriormente   :Whistle:  .
Inscrevi-me neste fórum pouco tempo depois de me ter inscrito noutro, e nessa altura, sem ter qualquer "compromisso" para com nenhum dos fóruns, um dos factores que me levou a eleger este em detrimento do outro foi exactamente a organização e estruturação dos assuntos.

Também é certo, não era justo não o referir, que tenho ouvido por parte de alguns membros recém-chegados, e de alguns utilizadores do outro fórum, que achavam este fórum muito complicado, que estava tão subdividido que não sabiam onde procurar e ou "postar" e que achavam o outro muito mais simples.

São opiniões ...

Se fosse possível, não faço ideia se é, o ideal seria arranjar duas "views":

1 - Um modo de visualização do macro tópico que é actualmente o "Aquariofilia Marinha" onde quem o escolhesse via todos os posts, independentemente da sua subdivisão/classificação, á semelhança do que acontece quando escolhemos a opção "Mensagens de Hoje";

2 - Que os posts desse macro-topico, pudessem ser classificados em sub-topicos, permitindo, a quem o desejasse, navegar por sub-topicos como anteriormente.

 :Cool:

----------


## Julio Macieira

:SbClown:  Olá reefamigos

Certamente que uns concordam, certamente outros discordam.
As alterações na estrutura do forum foram pensadas e meditadas, não foram á toa.

Vários foram os membros que me questionaram de onde postar um determinado assunto, e outros me questionavam de não saber onde encontar determinadas respostas. Não conheço forum algum (excepto alguns Internacionais com largos milhares de membros) que tenham uma sub-divisão como a que nós tinhamos. No entanto podemos voltar a qualquer momento a subdividir o tópico geral em algum tópico mais especifico que mereça algum destaque.

Sem a pretenção de voltar a excessiva subdivisão , deixo esse critério á vossa consideração.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Pois é...
.... pelo menos uma coisa é certa ... esta alteração não é concensual .. nem nada que se pareça!!! 

Como referi anteriormente, apenas levantei esta questão porque fui abordado por um número considerável de membros que me perguntava:
"- O que se passa? .. foram os hackers que deram cabo disso?"

A minha opinião é pública e tive o cuidado de a transmitir ao Juca assim que ele tomou esta decisão. Pessoalmente acho que o Fórum ficou a perder. Mas isso sou eu que acho....




> Não conheço forum algum ... que tenham uma sub-divisão como a que nós tinhamos


É o que vale ter sido o primeiro ... os outros é que nos têm que copiar a nós!!!




> um dos factores que me levou a eleger este em detrimento do outro foi exactamente a organização e estruturação dos assuntos.


Mais uma vez ... a vantagem de ser diferente .. e pioneiro!




> Dai não é alheio o facto do reefforum ter 600 e tal membros em tao pouco tempo de vida.


...e na minha opinião "em equipa que ganha não se mexe!"

Assumo por isso que preferia o "velhinho" (com menos de um ano!!) formato!

Resta-me dizer que apesar de discordar (daí a beleza disto!) estou com o Juca nas decisões que ele tomar. 
Faço-o desde o início e continuo a fazê-lo. 
Este sonho foi dele ... eu limitei-me a não o acordar!

Saudações salgadas!!!
Ricardo Lacerda

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Sinceramnete não tenho nenhum problema para encontrar os tópicos neste novo formato. Acho que é mais dinâmico e fácil acesso achar os tópicos que eu preciso ler ( que na realidade leio quase todos).

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu gostava mais do modo anterior. 
Nao sei se e proprio mencionar aqui mas tambem gostava de encurtecer as mensagens no homepage para permitir mais topicos recentes aparecerem la nao sei se e ou nao possivel.

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Eu gosto mais deste novo modelo.

A versão anterior tinha na minha opinião a informação bastante difusa o que tornava alguns sub-fóruns pouco dinâmicos.

ps: As farpas eram do Eça ....

----------


## Eduardo Mata

por mim estava bem como estava,mas é uma questão de habito!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Eu também prefiro um modelo mais sintético como este porque concentra as intervenções tornando o debatemais intenso . De quaquer modo sugeria a seguinte subdivisão nos temas principais :
- Equipamento e técnica , incluindo setup's dos membros
- Peixes e invertebrados, rocha viva e areia viva
- Manutenção e problemas : doenças , algas, química da água ( análises )

As fotos seriam colocadas em todos os subforuns para ilustrar os respectivos temas

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Gonçalo Pinto Gonçalves

Caros

Quando 60% dos reefamigos que votaram dizem que a nova arrumação está "Má" penso que é um alerta. 

Por outro lado todos sabemos que a resistência à mudança é sempre muito grande, especialmente no início. (Talvez por isso seja tão complicado implementar mudanças estruturais no nosso país mas isso é debate para outros fóruns).

Parece-me que o que o Rui Ferreira de Almeida aqui propõe é um compromisso muito aceitável que eu qualifico de Muito Bom  :Pracima:  . (E não, ele não me pediu para escrever este comentário  :SbSourire:  ).

Enfim, mais uma opinião.

Abraços a todos
GPG

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Apenas mais uma opiniao...

Definitivamente a estrutura anterior, acho que dava um caracter mais serio e com mais personalidade ao forum!

Alem de ser mais pratico!

Cumprimentos e Abraços

PS- Continua, na minha opiniao, a ser o melhor forum de aquariofilia portugues, seja qual for o formato, sao as pessoas que fazem o forum e nao o visual dele.

----------


## Duarte Conceição

> Quando 60% dos reefamigos que votaram dizem que a nova arrumação está "Má" penso que é um alerta.


Caro Gonçalo, permite-me que discorde.

É um facto que 60 % votaram em má! No entanto apenas para referir que o total de votantes desta sondagem representa apenas 4,21 % dos utilizadores do fórum e que os votantes na alternativa "má" representam apenas 2,49 % do total de utilizadores.

Extrapolar resultados com uma amostragem tão baixa é complicado...

Cumps
Duarte

ps: Continuo a preferir este novo modelo, mais compacto e menos difuso   :JmdFou:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Duarte

Em resposta, dou-te o exemplo das Sondagens que claro se baseiam em amostras muito pequenas e que normalmente acertam nos resultados ou tem uma margem de erro muito muito baixa.

Neste Momento há  perto de 70% de foristas que acham que a mudança foi má ou muito má.

Há perto de 14% certo que acha que melhorou ( 1 percentagem muito fraca) e perto de 17 % que acham indiferente.

Na minha humilde opinião, acho que não se pode ignorar 70% dos utilizadores .... nem nos podemos refugiar no argumento da resistência á mudança...porque nem sempre as mudanças são para melhor... Com todo o respeito que o Julio merece, discordo totalmente com ela.

Acho que o Forum perdeu o grande factor diferenciador e no qual possuia grande vantagem sobre os outros foruns  :Smile: 

Acho que Se podia reduzir um pouco o antigo formato para menos secções... agora colocar praticamente tudo numa... 

È a mesma Coisa que ir ao Hipermercado e só ter uma secçao,com Meias e Bolachas misturadas , com detergentes e Fruta .... perceberam a ideia   :JmdFou2:   :JmdFou2:  


P.S -> eu fui um dos que votou em Péssima  lOL

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Depois de falar com o Julio agora entendo a razao e concordo que foi melhor fazer os ajustes. Ainda nao temos o volume de utilizadores para justificar haver tantos topicos diferentes e muitos topicos nao eram respondidos ou tinham muito pouca actividade porque eram dificil de achar. 

Anteriormente nao havia topico de discussao geral e achava um pouco estranho porque em qualquer outro forum de aquariofilia que participo este e o mais usado. Portanto mudo meu voto  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Não sei já entrei depois...

Mas p'ra mim está óptimo

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Eu prefiro o modelo anterior estava mais facil ,de se navegar

----------


## Mário Monte

Exactamente ...

----------


## Pedro Silva

Axo que como está tá muito bom ,mas de antes parecia mais facil,talvez o habito faca isso

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Pedro

No inicio deste tópico tens uma opção que diz: *Vizualização*

Essa opção permite-te escolher o modo de vizualização do forum que mais gostes. Assim tens o *Modo Linear* (o modo mais utilizado pelos membros), O *Modo Hibryd* e o *Modo* *Threaded*

Qual é o modo que estás a utilizar para vizualizar o forum?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Gostaria de deixar a minha sugestão para a nomenclatura, organização e divisão dos sub-foruns:

- TÉCNICA E EQUIPAMENTO ( montagens , duvidas sobre instalação e funcionamento de equipamento , sistemas e tecnicas, manutenção)
- PEIXES, CORAIS, OUTROS INVERTEBRADOS E MACROALGAS( identificação, compatibilidade, alimemntação ,comportamento, condições de manutenção )
- DOENÇAS E OUTROS PROBLEMAS ( mortes, diagnostico ,tratamento, pragas, microalgas,etc)
Ou seja os três primeuros subforuns mudariam de nome e de organização.
Os restantes subforuns ficariam como estão.
Na minha opinião, teria muito mais lógica porque não vejo grande diferença entre o primeiro e segundo o que gera confusões onde colocar o topico e quanto ao obituário parece-me, para além de limitativo e pouco interessante ,de gosto duvidoso.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

É claro que já a tinha feito numa mensagem atrás , mas voltei a repetir com uma ligeira " nuance " porque gostaria de ter uma opinião dos admnistradores e moderadores. Além disso isto do Obituário " irrita-me " . Parece-me aquelas paginas de necrologia dos jornais  :KnSmileyVertSourire:   .
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Fernando Marques

Concordo com a opinião do Rui, acho que o obituário devia de mudar o nome para Doenças e Problemas.

Fernando

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Sempre na procura de satisfazer a maioria dos nossos membros, foi subdividida a categoria "Aquariofilia Marinha". É certo que o hábito leva sempre a "resistências", mas, este forum devido ao elevado numero de tópicos e comentários começava a merecer uma subdivisão.

Espero que esta nova divisão seja mais de acordo com a vontade da maioria dos membros e aguardo as opiniões dos membros.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

:Pracima:   :Palmas:  . Só falta o das doenças e problemas, mas já foi uma excelente iniciativa.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Miguel Santos

boas
sim concordo com o Rui, falta uma subdivisão de doenças e problemas


cumps,

----------


## João Magano

Com o forum mais subdividido re-encontrei topicos e discussões bem interessantes   :SbBravo: , que devido a estar tudo junto ficavam esquecidos para o fim. Pode ser que esta subdivisão ajude a evitar a duplicação de topicos que ultimamente tem acontecido.
Quanto a questão, quanto a mim pertinente, de alguém não saber onde colocar determinado topico, não deve ser obstaculo, temos o subtopico Discussão Geral, Tecnica e equipamento, depois, se for o caso, alguém se encarregará de mudar o topico para a subdivisão mais adequada.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá amigos de RF

Antes de mais obrigado a todos pelas criticas e sugestões  :Pracima:  

Observando o nosso tópicos e comentários, não me parece que haja necessidade de um forum especifico apenas para doenças. Penso que a criação de uma nova subdivisão poderia criar alguma confusão nos membros em termos de onde colocarem as questões.

Aliás, pode até acontecer que um determinado membro fale acerca de um determinado peixe coral ou crustáceo e ele mesmo venha a morrer ou a adoecer, e o membro poderá ter todo o interesse em continua a postar no tópico que já tinha iniciado.

No entanto, todas as opiniões são bem vindas.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Sugestão:Se calhar era muito util colocar uma nova categoris de secção de topicos chamada DIY em que se colocaria planos, esquemas, fotos com a breve explicação do seu funcionamento.Que acham?

----------


## Filipe Nogueira

Boas,

acho que seria excelente especialmente para quem esta a pensar em montar uma reef e não dispoe de muitos euros

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF


Compreendo que uma área de DIY possa ter o seu interesse, mas não me parece que tenhamos tópicos suficientes para dar dinamica a um topico desses. Que vos parece?

Tambem me pacrece que muitos dos DIY aparecem normalmente durante as discussões de um determinado tópico, ficando depois complicado de classificar esse mesmo tópico.

----------


## Filipe Nogueira

Boas,

compreendo que não justifique a criação de uma secção de DIY pela falta de artigos e que seria uma secção algo "morta" de actividade, mas porque não criar uma secção junto da parte das faq's com alguns DIY com qualidade comprovada, seria uma optima opção para todos os que querem poupar uns euritos

----------

